# Regen Interval Decreasing



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Two things:

First - it seems that several people report the increases frequency of regens as the vehicle gets older. 

Second - while you may be buying your diesel from the same retailer, their vendor may have received a bulk shipment of diesel slightly different than was previously provided.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Another thing to ponder ... I'm not sure if they switch to "winter" diesel (a.k.a. #2 diesel) in Arizona, but perhaps if so, they've switched back to the summer only diesel already? Just a thought ... Does anyone on this forum use any fuel additives in their diesel Cruze? Just curious if so, if that keeps the regens to a longer period of time.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Rivergoer said:


> For some reason lately my regens are occurring much more frequently.
> 
> I used to avg about 750 miles between regens, now I can’t even make 500 miles. Soot Mass jumps from 3 up to 8 within 60 miles of regen.
> 
> ...


500 Miles between regens is pretty good. My Gen 2 manual is averaging about 270 miles between regens. One of my Gen 1s never got as good as 500, that was the higher mileage car. The other gets about 500 average. Many factors come into play with regen. Your fuel supplier might have shifted their supplier.. all that said, 500 miles is pretty good. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

spaycace said:


> Another thing to ponder ... I'm not sure if they switch to "winter" diesel (a.k.a. #2 diesel) in Arizona, but perhaps if so, they've switched back to the summer only diesel already? Just a thought ... Does anyone on this forum use any fuel additives in their diesel Cruze? Just curious if so, if that keeps the regens to a longer period of time.


I've used additives, at times, as long as they are ulsd compatible it should have no affect on regens. A sticky/dirty EGR could have a big effect. A dirty O2 sensor could. A dirty MAP sensor could, many things can be checked here. When dealing with Regen, think soot. That is unburned fuel, so not enough air, or too much fuel, or poor quality fuel. Many many things can cause a change in regen frequency.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

I was having the same problem for a while. Seemed like I would have more regens in the warmer summer months. I've documented every Regen I've had since the first one with my scan gauge 2. There were quite a few times that i went less than 200 miles and a couple were less than 100 miles. After the Regen, the soot mass would very quickly build to 15 and then slowly walk up to 21 at which point it would go into a Regen. It was really frustrating to watch. It wasn't having any effect on the vehicle, just wasting more fuel and increasing the chances of me possibly turning it off at the wrong time and possibly having to go to the dealership for a forced Regen. Luckily that hasn't happened. Have you had the latest recall done for the nox sensor replacement, forced Regen and computer reprogram? When I had that done (which I really didn't want to have it done because I wasn't having any problems) my regens started happening every 800-900 miles and still continue to. If you haven't had the recall done, I would start there. My .02¢


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Deeezel said:


> I was having the same problem for a while. Seemed like I would have more regens in the warmer summer months. I've documented every Regen I've had since the first one with my scan gauge 2. There were quite a few times that i went less than 200 miles and a couple were less than 100 miles. After the Regen, the soot mass would very quickly build to 15 and then slowly walk up to 21 at which point it would go into a Regen. It was really frustrating to watch. It wasn't having any effect on the vehicle, just wasting more fuel and increasing the chances of me possibly turning it off at the wrong time and possibly having to go to the dealership for a forced Regen. Luckily that hasn't happened. Have you had the latest recall done for the nox sensor replacement, forced Regen and computer reprogram? When I had that done (which I really didn't want to have it done because I wasn't having any problems) my regens started happening every 800-900 miles and still continue to. If you haven't had the recall done, I would start there. My .02¢


No I haven’t done the 2nd recall come to think of it. I’ve always shared the very same concern (no emissions issues with the car so far, so why fix it if it ain’t broke?). I’ve even gone so far as to specifically instruct the dealership NOT to do the recall when the car was in for water pump and trans leak issues. 

You raise an excellent point, perhaps it’s time to reconsider...especially since your experience makes me feel less ‘anxious’ about the recall...

Another observation, I’ve always been a big ‘hypermiler’. At lower speeds/EGTs, my theory is lower EGTs produce higher soot. It’s possible over time this can lead to higher/more rapid soot accumulations. I’ve tried driving the speed limit 65-70 mph lately and it seems to be helping a lot. 

In the meantime, I’ll get an appt set up for that 2nd recall. Hoping it’s the right decision...


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Rivergoer said:


> No I haven’t done the 2nd recall come to think of it. I’ve always shared the very same concern (no emissions issues with the car so far, so why fix it if it ain’t broke?). I’ve even gone so far as to specifically instruct the dealership NOT to do the recall when the car was in for water pump and trans leak issues.
> 
> You raise an excellent point, perhaps it’s time to reconsider...especially since your experience makes me feel less ‘anxious’ about the recall...
> 
> ...


Both of my Gen 1s had all the recalls, no issues. That last recall did not cause any problems, and I've not seen any complaints from others.. Definitly do that recall. Also, you are correct, low EGTs will cause more soot accumulation. The DPF is doing a real time partial regen when you get high EGTs outside the regen cycle, so lower EGTs, cold engine, short drives, etc. will lead to more frequent regens.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

All this talk _really_ makes me wish the Scangauge came in a round gauge...


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

MP81 said:


> All this talk _really_ makes me wish the Scangauge came in a round gauge...


If you have an android phone, or just buy a less than $100 cheepo, then the $5 Torque App, and Snipesy's Bi-scan for GM app ($30, I think), you'll need bluetooth OBD2 dongle, a good one about $40).. you'd have as many displays as you can think of, and the ability to do service regens (even start a normal regen to suit your driving schedule), and some other functions. Snipesy recently updated it for additional Gen 2 PIDs for the ones that differ from Gen 1. The app is amazing. I was fortuante to be an early adopter and did some beta testing for Snipesy. It's a great set up.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

MRO1791 said:


> If you have an android phone, or just buy a less than $100 cheepo, then the $5 Torque App, and Snipesy's Bi-scan for GM app ($30, I think), you'll need bluetooth OBD2 dongle, a good one about $40).. you'd have as many displays as you can think of, and the ability to do service regens (even start a normal regen to suit your driving schedule), and some other functions. Snipesy recently updated it for additional Gen 2 PIDs for the ones that differ from Gen 1. The app is amazing. I was fortuante to be an early adopter and did some beta testing for Snipesy. It's a great set up.


I’d REALLY like the ability to manually trigger a regen on occasion to suit my driving schedule. 

Alas, my devices are iOS.

To avoid having to pay for another phone/data plan, will the Torque and Bi-Scan for GM apps work on an ‘inactive’ Android phone? Assuming the apps could be loaded onto the phone with a laptop?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I have Android, so that's definitely a possibility...any potential way to get that onto the MyLink screen? Because that would be crazy baller!


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Rivergoer said:


> I’d REALLY like the ability to manually trigger a regen on occasion to suit my driving schedule.
> 
> Alas, my devices are iOS.
> 
> To avoid having to pay for another phone/data plan, will the Torque and Bi-Scan for GM apps work on an ‘inactive’ Android phone? Assuming the apps could be loaded onto the phone with a laptop?


Yes, they would work. Load everything via free WiFi. Just set up a throwaway Gmail account. I have old inactive phones that still load updates and do everything except make cellular calls in WiFi. You can get the last gen moto G4 for about $100 brand new. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

So...after several regens at or below 500 miles, I just finished a tank, plus a little more, driving speed limits (65-70 mph) with perhaps 30% City mixed in. My last regen went 900 miles. 

Next I’ll have to try a tank or two back at my normal 60 mph. Will be interesting to see if the higher EGT 900-mile regen has ‘cleaned’ out the DPF. If so I may get back to my usual 700-800 mile regens.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

MRO1791 said:


> Yes, they would work. Load everything via free WiFi. Just set up a throwaway Gmail account. I have old inactive phones that still load updates and do everything except make cellular calls in WiFi. You can get the last gen moto G4 for about $100 brand new.


That'd be a good idea - especially considering such a more-than-decent phone is available for so little. Mount it in the vehicle, with a charge cable nearby when needed, and have that be your 24/7 monitoring device.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> I’d REALLY like the ability to manually trigger a regen on occasion to suit my driving schedule.
> 
> Alas, my devices are iOS.
> 
> To avoid having to pay for another phone/data plan, will the Torque and Bi-Scan for GM apps work on an ‘inactive’ Android phone? Assuming the apps could be loaded onto the phone with a laptop?


Just get a cheap $50 Android tablet. You can find them anywhere really, just make sure it has Bluetooth and the version of Android that the app requires. You could even pick one up at a pawn shop.

BTW, how many miles are you at right now?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

BDCCruze said:


> Just get a cheap $50 Android tablet. You can find them anywhere really, just make sure it has Bluetooth and the version of Android that the app requires. You could even pick one up at a pawn shop.
> 
> BTW, how many miles are you at right now?


Thanks, will see if a friend or relative has an old Android they don’t need anymore.

Just turned 88K miles on the ‘14 CTD, still loving the torque, range and fuel economy. Bonus, I do all my own maintenance thanks to the great info here.


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

If you return back to the sub 500 mile regeneration with your more normal driving habits I would think that is normal. With the number of miles you have on that DPF it is probably getting closer to its maximum ash load. When it goes through a regen the soot that has accumulated inside the filter doesn't disappear, it turns into ash and packs further down into the filter than the soot could. It takes a lot of miles to do it but eventually you have enough ash in the filter that it can't hold nearly as much soot as before and the mileage/fuel usage between regens decreases.

I don't know if the Cruze will tell you when it is time to have the DPF removed and cleaned out, I assume it would just as the heavy duty diesels will tell you when it is time, the process is not difficult but the design of the Cruze dpf being built into the piping might make it harder and more expensive. I've cleaned out filters on cummins and international engines which is a piece of cake with the right equipment.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

MRO1791 said:


> MP81 said:
> 
> 
> > All this talk _really_ makes me wish the Scangauge came in a round gauge...
> ...


Does anybody have a recommendation for the Bluetooth obd2 adaptor? There are lots on Amazon with prices all over the board. I want one that will work with the biscan for gm app with torque pro.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Cruzator said:


> Does anybody have a recommendation for the Bluetooth obd2 adaptor? There are lots on Amazon with prices all over the board. I want one that will work with the biscan for gm app with torque pro.


This - my wife said the car put a CEL on this morning...so I need to get something that can actually read codes. Can't imagine what's ******* wrong this time...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

This is the one I use: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005NLQAHS/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I picked up a cheap android phone to use that with Bi-Scan/Torque. Haven't had any issues with it yet.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

No issues reading the codes on the diesel? 

Looks good to me, and it is cheap. Is the size intrusive (or do you use a low-profile cable)?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

MP81 said:


> No issues reading the codes on the diesel?
> 
> Looks good to me, and it is cheap. Is the size intrusive (or do you use a low-profile cable)?


No issues using it with the diesel!

I have a Scanguage that I keep plugged in so the adapter sits in my glovebox most of the time. 
I went out and plugged it in so you can see the size in the photo:


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Awesome, thanks for getting a shot of that. Thinking I can buy one of those low-profile cables and tuck it up out of the way. If my wife sat any closer, she'd be inside the dash - and I know she'd hit the reader every single time she gets in and out of the car!

Bought the scanner, as well as a cable to relocate it when in use. Will be interesting to see everything available to me once I have it!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Conveniently fits right in the fuse box! @[email protected], ever had any issues with the red LED staying on? I noticed it stayed on, even with the car off, just want to be sure before I leave it plugged in.










P20E2 and P20E4 codes...EGT sensor(s). Ugh.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Conveniently fits right in the fuse box! @[email protected], ever had any issues with the red LED staying on? I noticed it stayed on, even with the car off, just want to be sure before I leave it plugged in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a similar dongle, if left for a few days it will drain the battery and you may need a jump. If you use the car pretty much everyday you should be ok, but that LED will always be on when plugged in.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Wonder why they even bother with it...I'll just leave it disconnected unless I want to pay attention to regen frequency. Or is that something the car will tell me on its own without it having to be plugged in full time?

So what's the deal with Snipsey's app?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Conveniently fits right in the fuse box! @*[email protected]*, ever had any issues with the red LED staying on? I noticed it stayed on, even with the car off, just want to be sure before I leave it plugged in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a great spot for it! I would unplug it if you aren't going to be using the car for a few days like LulzT1 suggested.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> This is the one I use: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005NLQAHS/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I picked up a cheap android phone to use that with Bi-Scan/Torque. Haven't had any issues with it yet.


Thanks. That's what I was looking for!


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Cruzator said:


> Does anybody have a recommendation for the Bluetooth obd2 adaptor? There are lots on Amazon with prices all over the board. I want one that will work with the biscan for gm app with torque pro.


Go with the OBDLink MX (or LX if you want a lower cost). I have both. The MX has a few additional options that could be used in a future update for BiScan for GM, the LX is sufficient for all the current functions.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendations!


----------

